# Adverse possession



## Kim Chee (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm wondering if anybody here is using adverse possession laws for achieving property ownership or personally knows of somebody else who has or is acquiring property. It seems like a difficult road, but hey--you get to squat in the meantime, right?

Feel free to NOT STATE WHERE YOU ARE. 

Maybe you can share how its coming along.


----------



## DFA (Jul 8, 2012)

A good friend of mine is.
Here is an interview with him


Paying back taxes is always something I'm thinking about, and my
current house situation.
What is always bothering me is...what if you've been paying that shit,
plus renovating the delinquent property, for 4 years. The 5 years is almost up, then the police or the landlord kick your ass out.


----------



## ed rather (Apr 21, 2013)

your link seems to be dead. i know, the thread is kinda dead, but i wondered


----------

